# Wood Scavenging



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Woodworkers make GREAT scavengers ... *

OK so we're ALL scavengers. Never waste good wood … (I think Jack Nicholson made a comment of similar concept different subject right? ...) ... anyway I couldn't resist that reference!

So we've been busy scavenging, this is only the start! A lot more is coming as we open up more resources to obtain interesting lumber.

Over the summer we picked up a rather large mulberry tree - which if I heard right is ready for the kiln shortly. Here's one of the larger trunk sections rolling off the trailer into the mill. We're really curious what we find when we see how it turned out.










We are in the process of retrieving a really interesting mulberry tree from the Princeton area that includes an assortment of interesting burl and spalting. Not to mention the unique internal hallow figuring.



















This has to become a unique table … thinking of turning some mulberry bun feet, evening out the surfaces, power washing off all the gunk and bark and soaking it in tung oil. Then getting a custom fit glass top for it.










This is some of the unique grain patterns found in the mulberry chunks we explored with the band saw.

We picked up a whole trunk of an osage orange tree in 4 foot sections ranging from 8" - 18" ... this is destined for the mill hopefully this weekend. Figuring 2" slabs for slicing into tool handles, wine stoppers, other misc interesting applications for such a hard and durable wood. Osage Orange is $15 a board foot and it makes amazingly durable tool handles. I'll have to figure out the board feet but we easily picked up $2,000 in just that tree.

We're scavenging local orchards for apple - a truckload was retrieved today! This with all the cutting they do has an array of twisted grain, burls, patterns, and crotches. Should make for unique turnings and small projects.This image is just ONE example. We filled a ford ranger to its limit with interesting material. We'll see what the bandsaw reveals inside this week!










We see wine stoppers, bowls, pens, maybe some interesting boxes (there are larger sections) ...


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Woodworkers make GREAT scavengers ... *
> 
> OK so we're ALL scavengers. Never waste good wood … (I think Jack Nicholson made a comment of similar concept different subject right? ...) ... anyway I couldn't resist that reference!
> 
> ...


I envision many beautiful pieces from the material you obtain.
it will be interesting what it yields.
Good luck.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Woodworkers make GREAT scavengers ... *
> 
> OK so we're ALL scavengers. Never waste good wood … (I think Jack Nicholson made a comment of similar concept different subject right? ...) ... anyway I couldn't resist that reference!
> 
> ...


Found wood is the best there is! I built my wife a potting shed last year, she now calls it the woodshed. She even has our friends - known as my wood pimps - looking for found wood.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Woodworkers make GREAT scavengers ... *
> 
> OK so we're ALL scavengers. Never waste good wood … (I think Jack Nicholson made a comment of similar concept different subject right? ...) ... anyway I couldn't resist that reference!
> 
> ...


We certainly hope it yields well - we found another large osage tree with most of the main trunk intact. Probably 18-24" in diameter. We'll section off that tree into probably 3-4 48" sections and bring it to the mill as well this week. Some scrub tree's in there too we may be able to work with.

VERY curious what we get - anyone interested in some good turning wood for tool handles let us know!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Woodworkers make GREAT scavengers ... *
> 
> OK so we're ALL scavengers. Never waste good wood … (I think Jack Nicholson made a comment of similar concept different subject right? ...) ... anyway I couldn't resist that reference!
> 
> ...


The second osage tree is on the trailer now - two 6' sections at around 22" in diameter - my 24" bar barely stuck through … should turn out nice!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Woodworkers make GREAT scavengers ... *
> 
> OK so we're ALL scavengers. Never waste good wood … (I think Jack Nicholson made a comment of similar concept different subject right? ...) ... anyway I couldn't resist that reference!
> 
> ...


Such a great find !


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Mulberry & Osage Orange @ the Mill*

As we progress w/ our wood scavenging the mill is doing their job and things are being sliced and stacked! There appears to be 22 slabs of mulberry (we get half) ... there's a pile of misc chunks under this too that will be interesting. One mainly we want for a table base. Hoping to have this in hand in a couple months, its hitting the kiln next in line.










Waiting to see what kinda figuring (if any) we scored in this lot.

So far looks like 34 labs of osage orange - plus the caps and we have I believe 8 more logs to be milled. Hard to guess what we'll finalize with but hoping for about 70 slices to split with the mill. They are slicing to a full 7/4" so when we're done cleanup we have full 6/4" to make too handles and other interesting projects. We also have the branches to turn for mallets and other larger diameter projects.





































It'll be a while before we have osage in hand once it's all sliced - this is all destined for the kiln and it's a few out in line. This wood game is NOT for the instant gratification crowd! When I get wood I wanna use it right away …


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Mulberry & Osage Orange @ the Mill*
> 
> As we progress w/ our wood scavenging the mill is doing their job and things are being sliced and stacked! There appears to be 22 slabs of mulberry (we get half) ... there's a pile of misc chunks under this too that will be interesting. One mainly we want for a table base. Hoping to have this in hand in a couple months, its hitting the kiln next in line.
> 
> ...


what fun to get it , split it with the mill , your happy , there happy…ive had the same chance, except i have been to greedy and wanted all the wood myself, so i had to pay for it…but, i think its a great thing to do…would love some osage orange…grizz


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Mulberry & Osage Orange @ the Mill*
> 
> As we progress w/ our wood scavenging the mill is doing their job and things are being sliced and stacked! There appears to be 22 slabs of mulberry (we get half) ... there's a pile of misc chunks under this too that will be interesting. One mainly we want for a table base. Hoping to have this in hand in a couple months, its hitting the kiln next in line.
> 
> ...


Would make a nice clock! Let's talk wood trade!


----------



## randomray (Feb 13, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Mulberry & Osage Orange @ the Mill*
> 
> As we progress w/ our wood scavenging the mill is doing their job and things are being sliced and stacked! There appears to be 22 slabs of mulberry (we get half) ... there's a pile of misc chunks under this too that will be interesting. One mainly we want for a table base. Hoping to have this in hand in a couple months, its hitting the kiln next in line.
> 
> ...


Ha , I would love a piece of the osage orange . sigh …


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Mulberry & Osage Orange @ the Mill*
> 
> As we progress w/ our wood scavenging the mill is doing their job and things are being sliced and stacked! There appears to be 22 slabs of mulberry (we get half) ... there's a pile of misc chunks under this too that will be interesting. One mainly we want for a table base. Hoping to have this in hand in a couple months, its hitting the kiln next in line.
> 
> ...


I do want it all … but alas I keep giving them all my money for other wood! ... I just bought a purple-ish colored S curved walnut bench flitch today. IDK why … other than the fact that it was neat.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Mulberry & Osage Orange @ the Mill*
> 
> As we progress w/ our wood scavenging the mill is doing their job and things are being sliced and stacked! There appears to be 22 slabs of mulberry (we get half) ... there's a pile of misc chunks under this too that will be interesting. One mainly we want for a table base. Hoping to have this in hand in a couple months, its hitting the kiln next in line.
> 
> ...


Hey we can definitely arrange wood trades! If all keeps cutting well we will have about 35-40 of these osage flitches. I've got leads on a few other tree's hopefully we can snag some of those and have it milled before this batch goes in the kiln.

I hope they have an auction again - I still have a rack of wood from this lumber yard's auction 10 years ago!

I should go through my father's shed and inventory that, plus our shop attack. I know I have two walnut planks only 4/4" but about 20" wide up in the attack I forget how long I think 8-10ft each.

We've got a bunch of antique mahogany, misc beams around. I've passed up a lot of stuff over the years from lack of storage. If I had a bandsaw mill I'd be dangerous!


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Mulberry & Osage Orange @ the Mill*
> 
> As we progress w/ our wood scavenging the mill is doing their job and things are being sliced and stacked! There appears to be 22 slabs of mulberry (we get half) ... there's a pile of misc chunks under this too that will be interesting. One mainly we want for a table base. Hoping to have this in hand in a couple months, its hitting the kiln next in line.
> 
> ...


All of that nice wood available and I can't get my wife to move from the west coast. She just doesn't get it!! But she does 'let' me buy wood quite often. I just got some Spalted Maple from Iowa and am working on some Quartersawn Sycamore from Indiana. Shipping costs as much or more than the wood, but YOU understand the appeal of WOOD. I grew up in Illinois and used to see the hedge trees ripped out and BURNED. Woodlands were converted to farmland and the wood was burned. I am glad to see you salvaging this stuff. thanks for the pictures.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Mulberry & Osage Orange @ the Mill*
> 
> As we progress w/ our wood scavenging the mill is doing their job and things are being sliced and stacked! There appears to be 22 slabs of mulberry (we get half) ... there's a pile of misc chunks under this too that will be interesting. One mainly we want for a table base. Hoping to have this in hand in a couple months, its hitting the kiln next in line.
> 
> ...


Yeah so much stuff goes in the chipper it's sick - even what makes it to the mill the market is so limited. It has to be special to be milled - all this is destined for mulch! And that's just a FRACTION of the pile … I'm gonna dig through it when I get a moment and see if there's anything I could possibly want. But its already been picked through.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Walnut and Black Locust in the Mix*

Our scavenging efforts have progressed along to now include a 66" x 28" black walnut log - and a we're in progress gathering a rather large and strait black locust tree. Not sure exactly what we're doing w/ the locust yet but why not play with something different?

The walnut - thinking we're going to have it milled into 3" flitches and setup for some nice tables and benches. Probably to go into our gaming line. We're hoping to pick up about 8 more walnut logs this spring - some of which may be spalted - at least we can hope!





































Next week we pickup our osage orange and mulberry flitches!

I'm also picking up the oak rounds for my 9 oak gaming tables pending for this summer's "Blending of Art and Wine" show - at least some of them anyway!

Black locust has a mix of uses - we're just not sure our intention yet until we speak with the guys at the mill. There are two more sections one about the size of these two and one is the largest section of trunk. Plus a mix of short sections.

We also picked up an assortment of osage logs we must seal the ends of them SOON and get them properly stored. We may bring them to the mill and just have them cut up into turning blanks and let them dry as blanks.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Walnut and Black Locust in the Mix*
> 
> Our scavenging efforts have progressed along to now include a 66" x 28" black walnut log - and a we're in progress gathering a rather large and strait black locust tree. Not sure exactly what we're doing w/ the locust yet but why not play with something different?
> 
> ...


Please show us the inside of these logs when you have them slabbed. Great promise in each of them.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Walnut and Black Locust in the Mix*
> 
> Our scavenging efforts have progressed along to now include a 66" x 28" black walnut log - and a we're in progress gathering a rather large and strait black locust tree. Not sure exactly what we're doing w/ the locust yet but why not play with something different?
> 
> ...


very nice eric…always exciting to see downed logs headed for the mill, i have not seen the black locast used in much, ill look forward to that…and the gaming tables from the walnut will be fun to see…i hate to see good wood destroyed by either bring them or sending them to the land fill…so keep up the good work…....grizz


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Walnut and Black Locust in the Mix*
> 
> Our scavenging efforts have progressed along to now include a 66" x 28" black walnut log - and a we're in progress gathering a rather large and strait black locust tree. Not sure exactly what we're doing w/ the locust yet but why not play with something different?
> 
> ...


that locust is pretty hard stuff… make sure you use sharp tools. Locust will take the edge off quickly too.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Walnut and Black Locust in the Mix*
> 
> Our scavenging efforts have progressed along to now include a 66" x 28" black walnut log - and a we're in progress gathering a rather large and strait black locust tree. Not sure exactly what we're doing w/ the locust yet but why not play with something different?
> 
> ...


Yeah locust is a hard substence, works like osage orange. I have seen it in marine usages I may go off and do some outdoor slab tables with an epoxy finish with it.

Wait till you see the big section of locust! I am curious what's in these.

We will catalog the mulberry and oak next week. I may stop in and take a look at it tomorrow. I have a whole pallet of 35/40 osage flitches from 10 to 18 inches wide 4/6 feet long coming and I think 11 mulberry slabs.

The oak rounds are around 30" diameter. Very curious to see them polished up with the gaming boards builtin. I need to pickup a good batch of leopardwood to start on the boards. I already have my swiss pear stock.

Scavenging is fun … trying to get some recovered floor beams soon too. I wanna do a mulberry slab table with a steel fram similar to one I saw on here and another with a recovered douglas fir heartwood beam trestle.

Tons of ideas, just time and money needed!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Walnut and Black Locust in the Mix*
> 
> Our scavenging efforts have progressed along to now include a 66" x 28" black walnut log - and a we're in progress gathering a rather large and strait black locust tree. Not sure exactly what we're doing w/ the locust yet but why not play with something different?
> 
> ...


Hey the main locust logs are about 8/9 feet

We could use the first cuts as benches and the main slabs as galley tables or secure two to make a full size picnic table.

Mill the shorter logs and use them as legs maybe?

Coure we are at best three to six months out by the time this is milled and dried probably longer they make want it to sit a year or two as a log first.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Walnut and Black Locust in the Mix*
> 
> Our scavenging efforts have progressed along to now include a 66" x 28" black walnut log - and a we're in progress gathering a rather large and strait black locust tree. Not sure exactly what we're doing w/ the locust yet but why not play with something different?
> 
> ...


These are milled - and out of the kiln! Trying to coordinate to pickup this weekend.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Walnut and Black Locust in the Mix*
> 
> Our scavenging efforts have progressed along to now include a 66" x 28" black walnut log - and a we're in progress gathering a rather large and strait black locust tree. Not sure exactly what we're doing w/ the locust yet but why not play with something different?
> 
> ...


OK - the slab report … the walnut log turned into six slabs photos in the attached blog update. The locust is out of the kiln and will be coming back soon. We're taking that back w/ a load of cedar and some other stuff that's going to be edged.

http://lumberjocks.com/EricMSaperstein/blog/35440


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Equipment rigged - we're in business!*

So - hurricane (super storm) Sandy brought down an unreal amount of trees. It's still a royal mess around here and our area really didn't get hit that bad considering the damage at the shore.

We've ramped up our efforts to scavenge and are making some great contacts with area parks, tree services, townships, and other institutions and venues as well as private homes. We'll be picking up wood where ever and whenever we can obviously looking for the premium hardwoods and a few evergreens.

Main targets, cherry, walnut, white oak, maple (splated mainly), cedar/spruce for boat materials, apple, pear, osage orange, mulberry, and perhaps a few poplars for carving fun.



















Given the volume we rigged up to handle up to about a 24" log depending on the type with our own winching gear. The rest we'll be partnering up with friends who own tree services, excavating, or landscape businesses who have heavy equipment. - Pending a 30" + 30' walnut tree for example we'll be requesting some assistance in loading. We also have a 6ft diameter maple tree with an assortment of intertwined burls we will be working to pickup ASAP.

The rig is now setup on a 7700lb trailer - light duty for the project, but for now it's what we have on hand. We're planning to take some of the profits from this venture and buy a heavy duty dump trailer.

Meanwhile we designed a simple yarder and mounted it on the trailer. This setup is powered by a 12,000lb winch which is mounted on a secondary receiver on our truck. The yarder mounts as a drop in and bolt together accessory to the trailer. No permanent welds or even any bolts hold it on the trailer. It slides into the stake mounts. The wench cable is rigged through a pulley mounted on the yarder as a high point and will drag logs up onto the trailer. The high point helps lift the front of the log to reduce drag as it moves.

The winch is mounted high enough to clear the spare tire and jack assembly. I just welded up the winch riser this morning, it "works" but we need some improvement. The idea was to avoid any permanent modifications to the trailer as we are borrowing it. I will probably have to rig up a tripod on the front of the trailer to guide the winch cable and put it back lower directly in the second receiver. The leverage is too great with a heavy log.




























We also picked up a skidder for the 4wheeler which seems to be able to handle a pretty good size log (up to 22") as well. The goal is get the material up to street or trail level so we can pick it up onto the trailer deck. This is a rear load setup for the trailer - not the best as we'd love to have a side load. Well - love would be an articulated loader but again - for now this is the rig!










Now setup w/ a side ramp, its easy to get the 4wheeler up on the trailer crossways. This leaves us plenty of room for 12ft+ logs over the axle. The 4 wheeler balances out some of the weight over the tung. We unload it and use it to move the logs around and to clear a path for the winch cable. The skidder is actually pretty light so we just toss that on board on top of the pile.

Stay tuned if you like to see logs turned into projects! Of course this will take a while … the process generally will take a least a year from log to lumber. Some logs will take a few years to mill then air dry, then kiln dry, and plane down and edge or just leave as slabs. Then it will take us some time to figure out projects, get commissions, etc.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Equipment rigged - we're in business!*
> 
> So - hurricane (super storm) Sandy brought down an unreal amount of trees. It's still a royal mess around here and our area really didn't get hit that bad considering the damage at the shore.
> 
> ...


oh yea Eric, this is way cool, this is what you should be doing, i hate to see good wood go to waste when these storms hit, this will be a huge resource, i hope it goes well, good to see this happening, cant wait to see this wood after its been milled…grizz


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Equipment rigged - we're in business!*
> 
> So - hurricane (super storm) Sandy brought down an unreal amount of trees. It's still a royal mess around here and our area really didn't get hit that bad considering the damage at the shore.
> 
> ...


Good for you! I always hate to see good wood heading for the landfill! I picked up a couple loads of Rosewood from a guy in south FL who "rescued" hundreds of Rosewood trees that were slated to be cut down and head for the landfill. He talked with the owner of the trailer park where these trees were and worked out a deal where it was good for everyone. He is contacting many wood turning clubs in Fl and offering them a deal. That is how I found out about him.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Equipment rigged - we're in business!*
> 
> So - hurricane (super storm) Sandy brought down an unreal amount of trees. It's still a royal mess around here and our area really didn't get hit that bad considering the damage at the shore.
> 
> ...


That's great - we're trying to do the same thing here. Even if we can't use it we'll take it in or find someone who can. I mean there's "junk" at this point red oak and poplar are firewood that's just the bottom line there's so much on the ground its just not worth cutting.

Spalted / mineral stained maple is apparently all over. We're starting to arrange to pickup a bunch of that. i have to huge trunks at a friend's tree service lot just waiting for him to free up when I have the trailer to get it to the mill.

Black / honey locust is another target. Planning to do some outdoor furniture for my deck.

I'd love to stumble on a stash of rosewood, but doubting that'll happen in NJ. There's some exotics in local parts we're looking into that option a well.

We should have some of last year's salvages coming back from the mill soon. I heard it was going in the kiln a while ago - not 100% sure yet.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Equipment rigged - we're in business!*
> 
> So - hurricane (super storm) Sandy brought down an unreal amount of trees. It's still a royal mess around here and our area really didn't get hit that bad considering the damage at the shore.
> 
> ...


Just got to looking at my email. I like your style! I pick up what i can at our landfill. Ever since I became aware of the waste and destruction of trees for whatever reason. When we have so much we don't value what we believe is common.

Hope you can keep it up. Looks as if you guys have the resources and land area to do so.

Great job Eric!

Without trees there will be no mankind. And without trees there will be no woodworkers..LOL!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Equipment rigged - we're in business!*
> 
> So - hurricane (super storm) Sandy brought down an unreal amount of trees. It's still a royal mess around here and our area really didn't get hit that bad considering the damage at the shore.
> 
> ...


Helping the communitys and getting some prize lumber in the boot.

Good on you guys. (Or should I say *YOUSE GUYS *)


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Equipment rigged - we're in business!*
> 
> So - hurricane (super storm) Sandy brought down an unreal amount of trees. It's still a royal mess around here and our area really didn't get hit that bad considering the damage at the shore.
> 
> ...


Awesome deal. I wanted to do the same thing down here in MD but don't have the contacts. I see so many nice lumber trees listed on Clist for free but they are already cut up for fire wood.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Equipment rigged - we're in business!*
> 
> So - hurricane (super storm) Sandy brought down an unreal amount of trees. It's still a royal mess around here and our area really didn't get hit that bad considering the damage at the shore.
> 
> ...


JustME - call your local tree services and tell them what you're looking for. Also call your township/town and surrounding ones. Parks, other places - etc just call around or pop in and say hello.

The other day I just pulled into the lot they were dumping trees and brush for our township and said hello. By the time I left I spoke w/ the regional director and got the OK to pull out anything we wanted he said he would sort out the sticks and put them aside. I'm meeting with him probably Thursday or Friday to see what's there and designate a plan. Then I'm sending trucks from a local lumber mill and having the stuff picked up. They want to get rid of it, and the cost per hour to run grinders is high. The more that can "disappear" the happier they are.

Plus this gives a nice green look to them too - I will get the OK and have the local newspapers print that trees were donated to local mills to be used instead of ground up. Etc … whatever works for good PR.

Also got a card from one of their guys there who is looking for a custom mantle.

Meanwhile - we're working with the parks and I have to follow up tomorrow to see what they will allow us to do. I want standing dead and specific stuff out of there.

Several lawn/tree services are going to alert us and call me to run by w/ the trailer or bring it to our mill's lot.

Also - call mills - not just the big ones call your local little guys who have a bandsaw mill on a truck. That can work out in situations where you may have to bring the mill to the tree.

Leverage the equipment that belongs to everyone around you, you'd be surprised. When you present something mutually beneficial it can work for everyone.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Equipment rigged - we're in business!*
> 
> So - hurricane (super storm) Sandy brought down an unreal amount of trees. It's still a royal mess around here and our area really didn't get hit that bad considering the damage at the shore.
> 
> ...


Yes - we all need trees! I hate seeing this stuff go in grinders, even for firewood is a waste when it's a good furniture grade wood. Plenty to burn of the sub grades!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*The Maple Monstrosity! *

Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.

This seems to contain burl, curl, and some misc other malformations. We have no idea yet what is inside - we will find out when we cut it open!
































































Another 2012 Super Storm Sandy Salvage!

Loaded for us by DPD Contractors
http://www.dpdcontractors.com/

Salvaged from GeoMatrix Construction
http://www.geomatrixconstruction.com/

Milled by Willard Brothers Woodcutters
http://www.willardbrothers.net/


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


Nice save! Looks like a good start of a dugout (not the baseball kind).


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what that yields.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


this salvage thing can become obsessive…if things would have been different for me, i would have gotten into what your doing, so many trees have come down due to storms and the like and so much is and was burned, or buried in a dump, i think it a travesty..just the trees from florida and that area could have been a gold mine for salvaged wood ,its a very tough subject for me…and im really glad to see you doing it…and cant wait to see the wood you get with it and what you make from it, bravo, bravo….keep getting it, what you dont use, sell it…i bet that burl on that tree will be very exciting to see…you could probably have one guy going around and getting tree's it can turn into a very good side line business..but so many hours in a day…show us more, do you have any of your wood milled yet…pictures of that would be fun…am i excited about this…oh yea…


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


Yes - it is a bit of an obsession thing after a while. We have a ton of stuff at the mill at this point some of last year's is in the kiln now. So we'll have that back shortly.

I don't have a lot of "of milled" photos yet …

Some but we seem to be off on timing and it's buried in stacks, etc.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


Noticed … some indication of the obsession … anything with a black X on it in the photos is our log!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


"anything with a black X on it in the photos is our log!"

Oh SURE! Pick of the litter, eh? LOL


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


thanks eric, its looking mighty nice, what do you have in the way of walnut, a little or a lot…i was able to go through my sawyers collection of bits and bobs, i got a whole truck load of everything..this is what your adventure is going to be like, you will have wood coming out your ears, and in your minds eye will be deciding what you will use it for, i always look forward to your posts…grizz


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


Absolutely we're picking the litter! ... that reminds me I have to change the litter ugh … ick hate doing that.

Walnut … we have let's see

1 log about 30" diameter 6ft long we had thick slabbed, getting that back shortly
3-4 misc walnut sticks 12" range 8ft or so standard 6/4 or 8/4
2 16-20" sticks we just dropped off around 10-12ft
2 10ft x 20-30" range logs pending pickup

Cherry we have four large cherry sticks one with an ice curve

Misc Cedar (more pending)

Quite an assortment of locust pending and dropped off

4 Large spalted maple trunk w/ curl and mineral stains misc branches plus another one not at mill

LOTS of splated maple on a friends tree yard

More locust and oak pending (hoping to find white oak)

Looking for more beech

We still have the mulberry and osage from last year, looking for more osage

Still have several locations to scout in the woods and such.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


Just bought another walnut tree and hopefully two very large sections of a choke cherry tree!

The maple remains at the mill waiting to be cut up - hoping within a few weeks we see what is inside it!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


oh yea…cant wait to see all of it, how big is the walnut you just got, i cant wait to see that maple….im waiting….i dont know if i have ever seen a choke chery before…but i know if i wait, you will show it…so hurry….i really want to see the walnut…...ive got several here i want to cut down….have a good week..i always look forward to your posts…grizz


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


Walnut is coming - the new tree is about 28ft / 30" roughly …

The cherry tree's hopefully we will get it's a matched set of two sections of trunk so the color would hopefully match nicely.

The flitch that is ready I'll pickup the first week in April. We'll be cataloging everything.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The Maple Monstrosity! *
> 
> Well - here we have a maple monstrosity! IDK what this sucker weighs but we had to chip off a few small chunks to lighten it for a Ford 555 to lift it. We split about 1/4 off the main trunk and the cut the front hollow section off. Fortunately we had the help of an excavator w/ a grippy-grabber (technical term) to hoist it off at the mill.
> 
> ...


Let's see 270 days ago this was posted - I am hoping to get to cut up one small part of this that went w/ the backhoe THIS weekend. Ugh - wow I am so behind on my chores!

REALLY hoping this turns out to have good stuff in it so I can start turning bowls out of it. The big section is still sitting in the back of the mill - if this part turns out really good I may just go chainsaw that up too. I was hoping to get some form of slab out of it though. We shall see …

More to follow soon!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Motherload - Osage, Walnut, Cherry!*

So we progress … scavenging away finding lonely and abandoned logs to take to the mill.

For those following you'll see some progression shortly we are picking up walnut, locust, and cedar you previously saw off to the mill. That's the first real take since the osage and mulberry we picked up from our 2011 scavenging. We will now begin to reap the ROI on the 2012 logs.

We will begin cataloging each slab this weekend as we pick them up and place them into inventory. We'll also be going back through our storage and making sure we have detailed photos and measurements of each slab. We're planning to begin a marketing program and also build some additional spec slab tables for a few gallerias. TBD on the details …

Anyway- yesterday I retrieved a load testing load of Osage, Walnut, and Cherry!

So here's the ideas and that's all it is now - the Cherry - thinking 3" (12/4) slabs that we will then use to make a few tables and matching benches. The legs will match at 12/4 to the tops. Depending on what we see when they are sliced open an assortment of butterflies and other inlay as required.

The walnut - there's a large section of several branches coming into the trunk on the walnut - this was cut off the tip for bowls and other turnings. There is a 12ft section, a 6ft section, and an 8ft section. We're debating just how to slice it up. The 6ft section will probably be thick sliced for coffee tables. The rest may not be all that interesting so we may just 8/4 it but I'm still tempted to go thicker.

The osage - well - here's the crazy thought as it is a nice odd curve. We slice it flat along the curve to preserve the profile 12/4" thickness. We then take the two center pieces and flip them mirrored and joint the touching edges to bring them together to be a nice wide tabletop. The remaining two slices we then flip to match the profile of the outer edge of the table and turn those to benches. We'd I guess have to make two osage chairs for the ends. Really modern, who knows if it's marketable but it would be fun to build!?














































That's one load from today - we also picked up a burly maple trunk. We'll be getting more osage shortly as the trailer just wouldn't hold any more when we had the mother load on there loaded last night.

Some of the last loads - the cherry is sliced to 10/4 … that's going into the kiln I think shortly. We have about 12 other logs waiting in line including walnut, locust, maple, and not sure what one strange log was but it looked interesting I have to find out.

I have to go scavenging in a local park and some other places soon and see what they have. We are pending doing some cleanup at friends places for more walnut and some other exotics.

Stay tuned - this is going to get more and more interesting … AND we may just be putting some of this up on the market as we have no idea where we are going to keep all this wood!


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Motherload - Osage, Walnut, Cherry!*
> 
> So we progress … scavenging away finding lonely and abandoned logs to take to the mill.
> 
> ...


Keep some on the side for your clock!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Motherload - Osage, Walnut, Cherry!*
> 
> So we progress … scavenging away finding lonely and abandoned logs to take to the mill.
> 
> ...


I see all sorts of projects hiding in those logs…


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Motherload - Osage, Walnut, Cherry!*
> 
> So we progress … scavenging away finding lonely and abandoned logs to take to the mill.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Eric. Makes me wish I had the equipment or room to hunt down fallen wood! Selling is a good option, esp. since you said there was still wood in your dad's shed from a previous auction. Keep the rare and special and sell the pedestrian stuff  What a happy problem!!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Motherload - Osage, Walnut, Cherry!*
> 
> So we progress … scavenging away finding lonely and abandoned logs to take to the mill.
> 
> ...


So how do you show up and get them into the trailer? My parent's neighbor had their cherry tree cut down last summer except for the easily 2 foot diameter, 10 foot tall straight base which may be available for removal if I could get it into a trailer. Any tricks, hints or secrets?


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Motherload - Osage, Walnut, Cherry!*
> 
> So we progress … scavenging away finding lonely and abandoned logs to take to the mill.
> 
> ...


Well - a few things with moving heavy logs …

#1 you need a trailer - and this one is about as light duty as you can get by with for anything heavy. I'm borrowing it until I get one for ourselves. We trade equipment among friends. I have a heavy duty cargo trailer and a shop, other people have machines, etc.

Really I should have a heavy dump trailer or a 10-12K rated flat bed at least. Given $ flow right now - that is not happening. You can get them reasonably I should have jumped on a flat heavy duty 12K rated trailer last year but I missed out.

#2 you need either a heavy duty winch or something to drag the logs up. I have a 12,000lb winch that mounts in a second hitch on the truck and we welded up a yarder setup that mounts on this trailer. This setup will drag a good size log up onto the deck of the trailer. Then you can actually reverse the process through the yarder and pull it off enough to be able to drive out from under it or pull it with another truck/quad.

#3 You use equipment - this load, we had a heavy duty front end loader on site. If you catch the tree guys when they are cutting many will have such equipment. If it's near a farm, sometimes you can get a farmer or nearby construction company or landscaper to run over and load it on a trailer for you.

#4 You need somewhere to unload / mill - our local mill has machines to lift the logs off. We strap them and use a skid steer w/ a fork lift or a heavy loader. One day I got lucky and they had the big excavator w/ the grippy-grabber to get that big maple burl off. (To get that on we had a big Ford loader - traded favors w/ a friend for that)

Bottom line - you band together with people who have equipment and find a way to trade. Otherwise you are stuck renting or buying it which often negates the value in scavenging the logs.

You can always *********************************** things - if you have a trailer you can park it on an angle (jack knife it) against the log then take another truck and choker the log through the front rail of the trailer w/ a long cable or chain and drag it up. The first truck holds the trailer steady, the second moves the log. You can use a quad w/ a skidder and drag it right up onto the trailer deck also.

You also need a good choker chain setup and a log roller.

Just be creative, and be careful this stuff is HEAVY!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Motherload - Osage, Walnut, Cherry!*
> 
> So we progress … scavenging away finding lonely and abandoned logs to take to the mill.
> 
> ...


Yes - Max we have plenty of osage for a clock. I have not heard back about that river salvaged mahogany / bullet wood yet I will follow up. I'd LOVE one made with that type of material in it.

Derosa - also scroll back in the blog series you'll see our trailer w/ the yarder rigged up and working. This is how we handle the "smaller" logs. Up to about 20-24" depending on the type of wood, length, and water weight it'll haul up a good amount. What you see w/ that cherry log in one of the past entries we dragged from about 50ft away right up onto the deck. You'll also see some of the other borrowed / traded equipment.

If you offer to pay a tree service firewood costs and you show up on their job site they will often load it for you. It saves them transport, cutting, splitting, storage, and waiting for someone to buy it then delivery of the cut wood. They make their $ off the green log w/o any further work. You just need to show up w/ a trailer at the right time/place.

This made so much sense to me w/ the storm to try and salvage what we could. As you can see we're getting walnut, cherry, spalted maple, osage, locust, cedar, mulberry, etc. We are still hunting some white oak.

Just gonna have to figure out the storage issue - based on the fact that I royally screwed up and bought the wrong house in 1999 … I am now in a really bad position. But life goes on, I will get the house ready to sell and move on hopefully this year. Hopefully to a property where I can store stuff!

I have a few friends w/ properties I may buy a storage container and rent some space on a friends yard for the lumber or put up poll barn and share it w/ him for firewood or something. IDK yet.

Either way - keep scavenging even if you spot logs and tell your local small lumber mills and let them get them you can negotiate a finders fee. Tell them for 10% of the log you'll find them for them.

Many more images coming soon!


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Motherload - Osage, Walnut, Cherry!*
> 
> So we progress … scavenging away finding lonely and abandoned logs to take to the mill.
> 
> ...


Those are all really awesome ideas Eric, thanks for elaborating. I personally can only muster the insides of the mrs.'s minivan :-O I should think the only way I can make off with scavenged wood is with a small chainsaw mill. I have a 2hp b.s. capable of resawing at home, but I would have to make it manageable to get it there.

I'm in suburbs, but there is oak, pine, cypress, cedar, magnolia and some other odder stuff like jacaranda, ear tree (podocarpus). The odd stuff to me would be most worthwhile to go out and scavenge. You don't find stuff like that on store shelves.

Air dry or build a small solar kiln? I don't think there are kilns available locally.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Motherload - Osage, Walnut, Cherry!*
> 
> So we progress … scavenging away finding lonely and abandoned logs to take to the mill.
> 
> ...


To me - air dried wood doesn't make for good furniture material it's not really stable. Building a solar kiln is definitely an option all they are is a greenhouse with some specialized circulation setups. I've seen plans for convection methods others with fans. You can also setup temperature controlled vents that just open and allow convection.

If you cant do lumber, do turnings. Scavenging material for turning blanks can be done with just about any vehicle. Now - I wouldn't wanna put stuff in my Camaro but I guess I could put something in the trunk to catch the debris.

Get a trailer hitch for the minivan and hit Tractor Supply or somewhere for less than $1,000 you can get a trailer that'll hold at least one log. Setup a come-a-long to drag it up you can go budget and simple if you need too.

Listen I've started dumping some $ into this whole concept - I have probably 50 logs in various states. IDK if I'm gonna get an ROI or not. I may end up with a ton of wood and sitting on it, I may sell some, I may make furniture. IDK yet. It's a chance. I may dump it all cheap on ebay or wholesale it back to a local lumber yard if it all flops.

I've stayed as cheap as I can, I'd like a 14,000lb rated dump trailer with a hydraulic winch, a whole setup of snatch blocks, rollers, and a nice heavy duty Kubota loader/hoe. I just can't justify the $60,000 to get that setup. I have to stay within reason to try to profit and let things build.

If you're pationate about it, you can find materials. If you're making boxes or smaller stuff cut the logs to 6ft, 4ft, whatever. Then your bandsaw will handle it. Just setup fences and proper support tables.

Whatever it takes to get started, go for it. You'll be very happy as you start to complete projects with your own harvested wood.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Motherload - Osage, Walnut, Cherry!*
> 
> So we progress … scavenging away finding lonely and abandoned logs to take to the mill.
> 
> ...


ah… makes me wish I lived in the sticks! LOL These are all good options, except for the trailer, because I literally have no where to store it, even the folding ones. Thanks for the inspiration, I will keep this in mind after I get the shop in shape ;-)


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Motherload - Osage, Walnut, Cherry!*
> 
> So we progress … scavenging away finding lonely and abandoned logs to take to the mill.
> 
> ...


Well storage is a major issue!

And given pending job changes on the IT side, shortly I may be living in a storage container along with my collection of wood and of course my fishing poles, guns, and pots/pans/Wustof knives …

We have a wood shed, a soft in another shed, a rack in my basement, wood in a storage unit, a rack in the basement at the shop, pending using one of my sheds for wood, and we're looking into alternate locations as I'm planning on putting my house on the market this summer. We're overflowing with wood.

I have no idea where I'm gonna keep some of this stuff but hey it's the basis of the wood furniture business so I have to find a way.

I'm hoping to relocate and get a place in the sticks and hopefully have the storage capacity to maintain logs, lumber, and possibly a small mill. I have no desire to be in the lumber business, but if we can manage to supply ourselves that would be great!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Curiously Burl-ee?? *

Well - we're not sure yet, this kinda looks like burl but it may just be some anomalies around cut branches or other disturbances on the trunk. Some mineral stains are apparent, no spalting …. so we're going to slice and dice a bit and see what we get. If it's real burl and interesting we have turning stock and maybe some slabs, if not we just get a little further ahead of the firewood stockpile for next season!

If you look at the ends, there is some burl or random grain apparent. We're hoping it dives in deep.














































Off to the mill with this one tomorrow … I have to do a full inventory. I think there's something like 50+ logs we now have in various stages of waiting for pickup, storage, milling, drying, and dimensioning.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Curiously Burl-ee?? *
> 
> Well - we're not sure yet, this kinda looks like burl but it may just be some anomalies around cut branches or other disturbances on the trunk. Some mineral stains are apparent, no spalting …. so we're going to slice and dice a bit and see what we get. If it's real burl and interesting we have turning stock and maybe some slabs, if not we just get a little further ahead of the firewood stockpile for next season!
> 
> ...


awe come on, firewood….....its gotta be good for projects somewhere…...i protest the wood being used for fire…lol…..well i hope it has got lots of burl in there…im staying tuned to see what happens here…..


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Curiously Burl-ee?? *
> 
> Well - we're not sure yet, this kinda looks like burl but it may just be some anomalies around cut branches or other disturbances on the trunk. Some mineral stains are apparent, no spalting …. so we're going to slice and dice a bit and see what we get. If it's real burl and interesting we have turning stock and maybe some slabs, if not we just get a little further ahead of the firewood stockpile for next season!
> 
> ...


Hey you never know!? ... sometimes something that looks great is rotten and sometimes something that looks rotten turns out great!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Curiously Burl-ee?? *
> 
> Well - we're not sure yet, this kinda looks like burl but it may just be some anomalies around cut branches or other disturbances on the trunk. Some mineral stains are apparent, no spalting …. so we're going to slice and dice a bit and see what we get. If it's real burl and interesting we have turning stock and maybe some slabs, if not we just get a little further ahead of the firewood stockpile for next season!
> 
> ...


i think you should pick the dullest side and carve in a tub, yep, bath tub, worthy all of that narling wood on the outside, it would be cool just as it is, carefully remove the bark and maybe inset some colored lighting…i can see it…


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Curiously Burl-ee?? *
> 
> Well - we're not sure yet, this kinda looks like burl but it may just be some anomalies around cut branches or other disturbances on the trunk. Some mineral stains are apparent, no spalting …. so we're going to slice and dice a bit and see what we get. If it's real burl and interesting we have turning stock and maybe some slabs, if not we just get a little further ahead of the firewood stockpile for next season!
> 
> ...


Wow, first thing that comes to mind is "part of the crew, part of the ship" LOL. Eric, you guys can make interesting characters out of that wood for sure. 2nd picture from the end would make a perfect "ent" from lord of the rings.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Curiously Burl-ee?? *
> 
> Well - we're not sure yet, this kinda looks like burl but it may just be some anomalies around cut branches or other disturbances on the trunk. Some mineral stains are apparent, no spalting …. so we're going to slice and dice a bit and see what we get. If it's real burl and interesting we have turning stock and maybe some slabs, if not we just get a little further ahead of the firewood stockpile for next season!
> 
> ...


Yeah there is sort of a drawn wood spirit looking face if you look carefully at them. We could always do that, stand one up and carve a giant wood spirit ??


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Curiously Burl-ee?? *
> 
> Well - we're not sure yet, this kinda looks like burl but it may just be some anomalies around cut branches or other disturbances on the trunk. Some mineral stains are apparent, no spalting …. so we're going to slice and dice a bit and see what we get. If it's real burl and interesting we have turning stock and maybe some slabs, if not we just get a little further ahead of the firewood stockpile for next season!
> 
> ...


I'm envious of the opportunities. Have fun.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Curiously Burl-ee?? *
> 
> Well - we're not sure yet, this kinda looks like burl but it may just be some anomalies around cut branches or other disturbances on the trunk. Some mineral stains are apparent, no spalting …. so we're going to slice and dice a bit and see what we get. If it's real burl and interesting we have turning stock and maybe some slabs, if not we just get a little further ahead of the firewood stockpile for next season!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I see treebeard in there:


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Curiously Burl-ee?? *
> 
> Well - we're not sure yet, this kinda looks like burl but it may just be some anomalies around cut branches or other disturbances on the trunk. Some mineral stains are apparent, no spalting …. so we're going to slice and dice a bit and see what we get. If it's real burl and interesting we have turning stock and maybe some slabs, if not we just get a little further ahead of the firewood stockpile for next season!
> 
> ...


My father could probably sculpt that too!


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Curiously Burl-ee?? *
> 
> Well - we're not sure yet, this kinda looks like burl but it may just be some anomalies around cut branches or other disturbances on the trunk. Some mineral stains are apparent, no spalting …. so we're going to slice and dice a bit and see what we get. If it's real burl and interesting we have turning stock and maybe some slabs, if not we just get a little further ahead of the firewood stockpile for next season!
> 
> ...


LOL, then your father is very skilled. You probably can get a good return on E-bay from those fans of LOTR. I love the movie, but I hear the FANS are truly nutty ;-)


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*Scavenging some turning blanks!*

Along with scavenging for lumber - we are scavenging for turning blanks. We should probably post a little more on this subject as we are planning to do a ton of turning work this year. Our lathe upgrades are moving along we have the new 3HP 3phase motor and frequency drive, lots of new chucks, the bowl coring rig and hollowing tool cage is on order. We're designing a new outrigger setup, etc.

SO - we're starting a full force collection of materials to turn! We've picked up walnut, spalted maple, spalted beech, spalted cherry, osage orange, mulberry, looking for some cedar root balls.

Here's a few images of local finds. These are mostly crotches, burls, and other cut outs from spalted logs. We'll see what we get as time "turns" ... remember this is mostly found materials. We are buying a few logs here and there but the vast majority of this material is being picked up for FREE.

Scavenging and bartering is a woodworkers mainstay if you do it right. We gather supplies all over the place for unique projects. Wood turning can be done without sophisticated expensive milling equipment. All you need is a chainsaw, a bandsaw, and a lathe. Help a neighbor with a tree cleanup and you can end up with tons of great turning materials. Especially if you find trees that have spalt in them or unique mineral stains.










This is the root ball from our heirlom spalted copper beech - my grandmother's tree. This was the final straw, I ordered the One-Way EZ Core setup today. I can't waste this. I hope to get at least three bowls out of it.



















This - this is found in our back yard a fallen cherry tree. We'll be cutting up more of it ASAP! Probably this weekend! This unique blank became the turning below. We're thin walling it out and we'll finish sand it this weekend and let it sit and warp from there before finishing.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Scavenging some turning blanks!*
> 
> Along with scavenging for lumber - we are scavenging for turning blanks. We should probably post a little more on this subject as we are planning to do a ton of turning work this year. Our lathe upgrades are moving along we have the new 3HP 3phase motor and frequency drive, lots of new chucks, the bowl coring rig and hollowing tool cage is on order. We're designing a new outrigger setup, etc.
> 
> ...


your grandmothers tree looks so awesome , cant wait to see what you get from it, enjoy turning all of this beautiful wood..


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Scavenging some turning blanks!*
> 
> Along with scavenging for lumber - we are scavenging for turning blanks. We should probably post a little more on this subject as we are planning to do a ton of turning work this year. Our lathe upgrades are moving along we have the new 3HP 3phase motor and frequency drive, lots of new chucks, the bowl coring rig and hollowing tool cage is on order. We're designing a new outrigger setup, etc.
> 
> ...


See you have a worx saw what do you do with it? Hope the projects give great results.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Scavenging some turning blanks!*
> 
> Along with scavenging for lumber - we are scavenging for turning blanks. We should probably post a little more on this subject as we are planning to do a ton of turning work this year. Our lathe upgrades are moving along we have the new 3HP 3phase motor and frequency drive, lots of new chucks, the bowl coring rig and hollowing tool cage is on order. We're designing a new outrigger setup, etc.
> 
> ...


Mike bought that one, friend from high school who I teamed up with in the shop. It actually works quite nice. He wanted a saw that he didn't have to mess with always having issues starting and we needed something we could use inside the shop in the winter. Plenty of power, very thin bar, works nice. It cuts like a descent mid sized chainsaw.

We have a very small echo saw setup as a carver, we had a mid sized Husky but somehow my uncle killed it we need a new mid-size saw for trim work; just a lighter one in the field. The echo is really setup purely for carving so we don't take it out of the shop much. Then I have that big 71cc Johnsred behind the pile THAT has earned its keep!!! A little scary sometimes but that power and depth of cut is amazing.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Scavenging some turning blanks!*
> 
> Along with scavenging for lumber - we are scavenging for turning blanks. We should probably post a little more on this subject as we are planning to do a ton of turning work this year. Our lathe upgrades are moving along we have the new 3HP 3phase motor and frequency drive, lots of new chucks, the bowl coring rig and hollowing tool cage is on order. We're designing a new outrigger setup, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric,

Looked for an echo as it seems to be a professional saw. Around here and on amazon, Husqvarna seems to be top dog, maybe better profit margin? Before I knew better I bought a craftsman chainsaw and cut down a tree on my property, also used to trim one of my walnut trees in an emergency.

The craftsman was serviced and then I couldn't get the saw started? LOL! Later I took it through the maintenance steps and still nothing. Bought the 18" Worx and used it to cut down a nuisance tree I'd let grow due to other stuff. Worked great. The mechanic who did service on a new mower looked at it , primed it and it started????

Even though I'm getting woosier as I get older, (use to be able to carry a sheet of sheet rock, now I need a carrier?) I'm fantasizing using a chainsaw mill at our local landfill sight as there are some nice cut tree pieces there. Had also thought about a rip blade for the Worx, but can't find one?

Nice to have a partner when you're cutting lumber.

Look forward to your tree to furniture journey!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Scavenging some turning blanks!*
> 
> Along with scavenging for lumber - we are scavenging for turning blanks. We should probably post a little more on this subject as we are planning to do a ton of turning work this year. Our lathe upgrades are moving along we have the new 3HP 3phase motor and frequency drive, lots of new chucks, the bowl coring rig and hollowing tool cage is on order. We're designing a new outrigger setup, etc.
> 
> ...


Echo is a descent saw, we had a big twin cylinder one YEARS ago, actually that's the beast I learned on. It lasted a good 20 years. Our carving saw is an echo also as I mentioned.

We had a Husky IDK probably 10-12 years before its demise.

I bought the Johnsered 71cc just as an angry overkill sized saw for doing stuff at my hunting club and I got more into the idea of harvesting logs. Took some getting used to to handle it but it's a great machine.

The Worx - I remain pleasantly surprised. I have never liked an electric saw before this one. We have a small electric on a trimmer pole, but it's underpowered. Typical electric. This one - cuts like a gas saw. ... I don't know about a rip blade for it.

Craftsman and I think Homelite and a few others are all cheap saws. They work, but otherwise - eh. They are not designed for industrial use.

Stihl is also a good machine.

I have been using a "pro" chain now on the Johnsered and both ripping and cross cutting - no issues. The Worx likewise whatever chain came with it seems to go both directions fine. That's normal use though, not on a mill.

Whatever you use, it can get you a supply for many uses. I walked out in the woods again behind the shop and cut out about 5 cherry crotches from that tree w/ the spalt in it. I'll get the rest for firewood later. I have a few more sections on that tree to go through and take joint areas. We have a 1/2" resaw blade on our bandsaw now (again another machine - we have two … but we need like 5 of them!!) ... so that made very quick work of the soft cherry to turn it into blanks.

Then I just take them on the jointer, and yeah of course we have the stupid guard removed (not that for liability reasons I am endorsing that but …) ... I swing it across one side and then spin the blank and a few passes like that it evens it out nicely to put a plate on.

I just bought 8 more plates, and they are mostly all in use. I'll probably order another 8 of them shortly. That was 2, 3, 4, & 6 inches. I only have one big one, I want 2-3 more of the big ass heavy ones too.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *Scavenging some turning blanks!*
> 
> Along with scavenging for lumber - we are scavenging for turning blanks. We should probably post a little more on this subject as we are planning to do a ton of turning work this year. Our lathe upgrades are moving along we have the new 3HP 3phase motor and frequency drive, lots of new chucks, the bowl coring rig and hollowing tool cage is on order. We're designing a new outrigger setup, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Appreciate your opinion…...


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*The First Walnut Slabs are OUT of the Kiln!*

OK - trip to the mill on Saturday yielded a return of six walnut slabs at 16/4 (a full 4") thick! This harvest was back in early 2012: http://lumberjocks.com/EricMSaperstein/blog/28599.

I'm trying to figure out what this cost, I got the logs on that trailer load from a local tree service along with some other material for $100 (firewood cost) ... Then some trades and such with the milling I'm estimating it cost around $150 to mill it and have it dried. So for about $250 plus our time and storage … we have six 16/4 walnut slabs.

At $10 a board foot for walnut, rounding down these are all 66" long ranging from 40" down to 21" wide. Say a 5' x 3' flitch at 16/4 thickness is 15×4 = 60 board feet or around $600. We have roughly $2500 worth of walnut from this log on hand.

We see some coffee tables in the mix here. Perhaps some with game boards inlaid as some are not particularly interesting grain patterns so they are perfect for a backdrop to add a chess or backgammon board. We could take the two center ones that are nicely mirrored and make a kitchen larger coffee table. Now of course we have to put the time into making the furniture, and hopefully someone buys it. With these slabs we could easily have $8,000 - $12,000 in furniture depending on what we build.

I think it's worth it - but time will have to tell. There is TONS more wood is coming! We're waiting on over 40 logs currently in various stages at the mill and probably another dozen or so we'd like to get our paws on and drag them too the mill. The first of the locust and a batch of cedar will be coming home soon.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First Walnut Slabs are OUT of the Kiln!*
> 
> OK - trip to the mill on Saturday yielded a return of six walnut slabs at 16/4 (a full 4") thick! This harvest was back in early 2012: http://lumberjocks.com/EricMSaperstein/blog/28599.
> 
> ...


Good looking wood. For me the chase would be worth the end result.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First Walnut Slabs are OUT of the Kiln!*
> 
> OK - trip to the mill on Saturday yielded a return of six walnut slabs at 16/4 (a full 4") thick! This harvest was back in early 2012: http://lumberjocks.com/EricMSaperstein/blog/28599.
> 
> ...


yep isnt it grand, i just love getting to see what was inside, now the next stage, lets see what your going to make of it eric, i cant wait…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First Walnut Slabs are OUT of the Kiln!*
> 
> OK - trip to the mill on Saturday yielded a return of six walnut slabs at 16/4 (a full 4") thick! This harvest was back in early 2012: http://lumberjocks.com/EricMSaperstein/blog/28599.
> 
> ...


Helps to have a place to store it? LOL!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First Walnut Slabs are OUT of the Kiln!*
> 
> OK - trip to the mill on Saturday yielded a return of six walnut slabs at 16/4 (a full 4") thick! This harvest was back in early 2012: http://lumberjocks.com/EricMSaperstein/blog/28599.
> 
> ...


For now it has a home in a storage unit. From there TBD …

I am hoping to build the market quickly and get some stuff sold before storage requirements overwhelm us!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First Walnut Slabs are OUT of the Kiln!*
> 
> OK - trip to the mill on Saturday yielded a return of six walnut slabs at 16/4 (a full 4") thick! This harvest was back in early 2012: http://lumberjocks.com/EricMSaperstein/blog/28599.
> 
> ...


oh darn eric, what a shame, storage problems, let me give you my address, you can send some of that walnut and cherry my way, ill store it for you..for a small fee…just some use as we can determine…lol…...i was just checking out some walnuts here that will be a future project, there will be some incredible wood from them…ill never have to buy another walnut board in my life…, but until then, let me help you with the storage problem


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *The First Walnut Slabs are OUT of the Kiln!*
> 
> OK - trip to the mill on Saturday yielded a return of six walnut slabs at 16/4 (a full 4") thick! This harvest was back in early 2012: http://lumberjocks.com/EricMSaperstein/blog/28599.
> 
> ...


We are gonna have surplus lumber if anyone is interested!?


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

*#10 - One of two storage lots*

So … we've accumulated wood … this is one woodlot we have tucked away. We have more material being held at a friend's tree yard (photos / inventory pending) ...

Here's the problem. The mill has been offline for a variety of reasons and the market of course has fallen for logs given the storm gave us all a huge influx of them. That's great - but NOW WHAT?

SO we're in the debating stages and negotiating for some places to store stacked/stickered lumber to air dry before it goes in the kiln. I'd like to get all this material sliced by the end of next summer, sooner would be better but no time or resources.

We are debating if we can find a portable mill to rent or hire. This lot is on a mill's property already, our other material we have to finalize the purchase and then get it sliced. There is walnut, cherry, osage, locust, maple, and some misc other stuff in here. The other lot has some nice sticks of cherry, white oak, locust, walnut, and some misc stuff as well.

Anyone interested in buying logs???


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *#10 - One of two storage lots*
> 
> So … we've accumulated wood … this is one woodlot we have tucked away. We have more material being held at a friend's tree yard (photos / inventory pending) ...
> 
> ...


This should be a good find for somebody. I see a lot of character there.


----------



## chopnhack (Nov 5, 2011)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *#10 - One of two storage lots*
> 
> So … we've accumulated wood … this is one woodlot we have tucked away. We have more material being held at a friend's tree yard (photos / inventory pending) ...
> 
> ...


Man Eric, I wish you were closer… Are the ends of the logs sealed?


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *#10 - One of two storage lots*
> 
> So … we've accumulated wood … this is one woodlot we have tucked away. We have more material being held at a friend's tree yard (photos / inventory pending) ...
> 
> ...


No - was planning on slicing sooner but haven't yet. I may do that at some point but most are already coming up a year so I figure if they were going to split they would have at this point. I haven't had a lot of problems seeing them cracking.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

EricMSaperstein said:


> *#10 - One of two storage lots*
> 
> So … we've accumulated wood … this is one woodlot we have tucked away. We have more material being held at a friend's tree yard (photos / inventory pending) ...
> 
> ...


Wish I could take some off your hands, but I have little space and even less ability to slice it.


----------

